# WMP 9 wont play MP4's



## 39219782 (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm running win98 and amd trying to play a file with " hdtv.xvid.mp4 " on the end of it but wmp 9 wont play it. 
I know that win98 wont let me have wmp10 or 11 but i was woindering if there is another media player out there that will work on win98 and play these type of files. 
Any help would be appreiciated as i've tried to put XP on my computer only to find out that it uses all of my memory and dosent have the modem drivers that i need so i'm stuck with 98 untill i win lotto or get some money from somewhere.

thanx David


----------



## zyper95 (Mar 9, 2007)

Try the Klite codec pack it is compatible for Windows 95, 98, 98 SE, ME, NT, 2000, XP, 2003 and Vista. You can dowload it at the link below: ( forgot to mention its FREE!  )

http://www.codecpackguide.com/klcodec.htm


----------



## 39219782 (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanx Zyper, 
Tried the full version and it said that it will only work with windows 2000 or later, so will try the basic version tomorrow night and see how that goes

david


----------



## 39219782 (Jul 1, 2005)

Tried the basic version but alas that did'nt work either so i upgraded to win 2000, reloaded the full version, and it worked...........BUT 
Now i have another problem, when playing the file the video is very jerky so I'm now assuming that my video card is not up to the job but cant get a better one at the moment so i tried to burn a copy onto a VCD using nero express only to find out that its in NTSC and my dvd player is in PAL so now would like to know if there is something that i can use to convert NTSC to PAL.
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## zyper95 (Mar 9, 2007)

Try VLC player....get it here.

http://www.afterdawn.com/software/video_software/video_players/vlc.cfm

What is the Nero version that you use in burning the video?


----------



## jimbokb (Jul 30, 2007)

you may need Codec for windows media player 9 to make it work.

Try here.

http://www.updatexp.com/codec-for-windows-media-player-9.html


----------



## smbd (May 6, 2005)

Light Allow works fine with Windows'98 and it supports MP4 format.
I'm using this program for a year and appreciate it.


----------



## 39219782 (Jul 1, 2005)

Zyper, tried vlc and it is just as jerky with the video and now the audio is even having trouble so i'll just have to get a bigger processor or better video card. The version of nero that i'm using is 6 (i think) it says 6,3,1,12 so i'm assuming that its ver 6
I have some PGA 370 cpu's that are biggerin speed than the one i've got but for some reason they dont work and the only thing i have found to be different is the thickness of the chip itself. The faster chips seem to be thinner than the 466 mhz one thats in my comp, and i assume that my motherboard cant support anything over 600 mhz ( i have a celeron 600/128/66/1.5v and a celeron 850/128/100/1.75v)


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

what movie is it?


----------



## 39219782 (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks to everyone who helped me. I have now been able to figure out how to play my heroes eps. I loaded a trial version of nero 7 and with that i've been able to burn some VCD's and they can be put into A PAL version as they are burning, the only problem i have now is that they take 4 hours to burn one 48 minute episode so it will take a while to be able to watch all of them.
David


----------

